# Disc Golf



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I searched to see if there were any other posts about Disc Golf on here and didn't see anything so I feel safe making a post about it!  

I am curious to find out how many of you play regularly or have ever played disc golf at all. I play around 2-3 times a week and would love to meet up with anyone who wants to go! My wife, younger brother, and my Dad are hooked on it! It's addicting...(which is a healthy addiction IMO), and doesn't cost very much to play. Also, if you have discs laying around that you don't want and want to find a home for them let me know!
There are several courses in the state and most of them are free to play! If you are just starting and want to learn how just reply or PM me!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Is this the same as "frisbee golf"? I've never done it but will admit I've done the "ultimate frisbee" thing a time or two.... we have some folks that play up by our softball field and it reminded me of the tryout for track/cross country back in Nebraska the year after high school. The coach called us around and said that he knew all our race times anyway, he wouldn't have invited us if we weren't good enough to run for the school so we'd all go out to the main commons grass area and play ultimate frisbee. About the easiest sports tryout I'd ever had. :lol:


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Yeah, it is like a hybrid between golf and basketball only you throw a variety of disks which include drivers, midrange, fairway, and putters. I don't know of any courses that have carts, sorry fatbass. The ones that I am aware of in or around the Salt Lake Valley are:
Creekside, which is in Holladay at 4600 S. and about 1600 E., Valley Regional, which is in Taylorsville at about 5300 S. and 2700 W., Solitude, and there is a U of U course as well. The only one of those that has any costs associated with it is the Solitude course, and that is just a small $5/$6 dollar tram ticket, but well worth it! For those that don't live in the Salt Lake Valley, there are several others around the state. I know there are quite a few in Utah county (Saratoga Springs, Lehi, American Fork, Provo, etc), and a course in Moab! There is also a website you can check out the website below:

http://www.teamutahdiscgolf.com/courses.html


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I played twice up in Logan, there was a course that ran through some Campus housing by Snow Apartment. After hitting several cars I decided I better give it up. :lol:


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Used to have our own 18 hole course ( Frisbee Golf) Played a few times a week. At the turn we all had to go into the house and have a beer or two. The winner had to stand in the middle of the road and hold up an old trophy I had that I put a new name plate on that said "Millville Open" and the others all hummed the Olympic theme. The course actually was a very good lay out over an Elementary school grounds. Very entertaining times.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

jahan said:


> I played twice up in Logan, there was a course that ran through some Campus housing by Snow Apartment. After hitting several cars I decided I better give it up. :lol:


 :lol: I haven't hit any cars yet, but I have hit plenty of trees, canals, rivers,...and a couple of people...one of them my wife...oops!


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

I've heard disc golf is an awesome game, but I've never played it or even seen a course (I'm pretty sure there are none in the St. George area). When I visited my girlfriend in California a few weeks ago, we talked about checking it out but we decided on something else. I'd love to play some time though. Next time I have the opportunity, I'd love to give it a try.


----------



## younggun20 (Apr 16, 2009)

i used to play alot, but my buddy i played with moved away... and i cant stand going by myself.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I just got back from playing a really fun course in Moab! I will have to post some pictures!


----------

